# Best Underwater Camera?



## scoutn (Jan 11, 2009)

I want to buy a camera to use in addition to my FL20. Can I get some opinions from users on the overall best one on the market or coming soon for $700 or less? Thanks "snow" for your reply on the color Marcum.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

Hustad? where ya at on this one??????

i have a aquaview zt- its a pretty good camera but it works kinda crappy in murky water.

I looked at the marcums online and they looked pretty sweet


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

i have a marcum that i like. dont take it out to much these days though unless i know im going to stay in one spot for a while. the vexy is the only thing i usually throw in the water.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

averyghg said:


> Hustad? where ya at on this one??????
> 
> i have a aquaview zt- its a pretty good camera but it works kinda crappy in murky water.
> 
> I looked at the marcums online and they looked pretty sweet


haha...nice. 8)

This thing is just awesome if you're willing to spend $650-700 for a camera (Marcum VS825c):










This is the lowest price I've seen....never heard of the company though.

http://www.productsthatsave.com/ptsmvs825c.html

Nature Vision (Aqua-Vu) bought Marcum last year - so with the 2 best cameras on the market in the same company.....it should make for some sweet advancements in the years to come.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I have a FISH TV PLUS 5" ,Save your money and look it the Aqua-vu Quad4x4 .Than you are not playing wath it to find your hook it(ex: 25ft for 5 to 10 min's)and you can see 4 ways ,not 1 way


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

Cabelas has a 360 deg pannings camera and a remote control for $300 its made by marcum or nature vision now and it just has the cabelas name and logo on it...its similar to the 560 marcum made last year but it hasnt got all the bells and whislte's that made the 560 worth $500


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Would anyone recamend a fish t.v. i know they are really cheap, thinking about getting one, any thoughts?


----------



## Flight Cancelled (Oct 8, 2008)

IMO you are better off buying the 5 inch cabelas camera cuz if you ever have any problems they will exchange it no questions asked even if its passed the warranty and its only $100 bucks right now and you get a soft case...you dont get any kinda protection on the Fish TVs


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Go with a 4 Camera. you will be happy with it.


----------



## honkerslayr (Dec 14, 2006)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Would anyone recamend a fish t.v. i know they are really cheap, thinking about getting one, any thoughts?


NO!!!stay far away!! I had one and it pooped out on me the first 10 minutes I had it in the water. I have heard similar stories about thing like this happening. I finally got a scout XL camera and have never had an issue with it and works great. I would recommend the nice marcum if you have the dough though, they are very nice!! :beer:


----------



## scoutn (Jan 11, 2009)

laviii said:


> Go with a 4 Camera. you will be happy with it.


Thanks guys!


----------

